# Dip recipe for BBA on driftwood?



## aquarist (Aug 29, 2012)

There is an awesome thread called the "One-Two Punch" the method in that thread seems to give excellent results. I have not tried it myself personally but many others have. Here is a link to the thread:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showpost.php?p=2139820


----------



## skelley (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks for the link! I have been eyeballing it (and will keep it in mind), but as a last resort. I hate to change perimeters in the aquarium (possibly dangerously), when I can just yank out the offending piece and treat it alone. I've done a tip treatment (or brushed leaves) with Excel, but it seems cheaper to dose a large bucket with peroxide and dip the driftwood. I'm having a hard time finding the dosage for that.


----------



## jrman83 (Nov 22, 2010)

You could just remove it from the tank and treat the wood with H2O2, Algaecide, or Excel.


----------



## skelley (Jul 18, 2011)

Do you know how much H202 I would ad per gallon outside of the tank (for a more heavy treatment)? I am having a hard time find the ratios.


----------



## Topekoms (Dec 19, 2013)

Just took pure peroxide and poured it on the drift wood and let it sit. for a bit out of the tank


----------



## jstehman (Dec 13, 2010)

Topekoms said:


> Just took pure peroxide and poured it on the drift wood and let it sit. for a bit out of the tank


Yep. That should do it. Keep dousing it every couple minutes and hear that satisfying fizz..


----------



## DarkCobra (Jun 22, 2004)

BBA sinks rhizomes deep in driftwood. Chemicals will easily knock out what you see on the exterior, but don't fully penetrate to eliminate the rhizomes. So as long as conditions are favorable to grow, it comes right back.

The only complete removal method is heat. Boil or bake.

If that's not an option, my favorite is to alternately spray undiluted 3% H2O2 and white vinegar. Repeat a few times, waiting a minute between sprays. The vinegar makes the H2O2 a more potent oxidizer. This at least slows regrowth more than anything else I've tried, short of a long bleach soak. But I prefer not to use bleach, as it can damage the driftwood, and unlike H2O2/vinegar it can cause problems if not properly neutralized before replacement in the tank.


----------

